# So daddy has work to do, but ..



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

somebody has another idea:









We had breakfast. I did a little cleaning, etc., and sat down for a cup of coffee and catch up on email.

This is how he likes to lay if I am on my recliner. Some nights he will do the same if I am in bed. He loves my ankle for some reason.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, that's so sweet. Lucky looks very contented there.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

It's the perfect head rest


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lucky: "You ain't goin' anywhere mister unless I go with you!!! I'm makin' sure of it.":thumbsup:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

And I am not sure if this is his:

daddy I heard you lift something - or it was only your coffee cup - I thought you were trying to sneak food without telling me

or

daddy don't move so much

looks









I am not sure which.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Lucky: "You ain't goin' anywhere mister unless I go with you!!! I'm makin' sure of it.":thumbsup:


Yup mine lay on my ankles too, the one thing you will definitely move to get up.. No sneaking past them

:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Too cute, your little velcro dog:thumbsup:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Too cute! I'm placing a bet on "daddy don't move so much!" He is starting to look annoyed.
Btw...good topknot~lucky looks adorable!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Wait a minute....you are wearing shorts? Aren't you freezing? Lucky is probably dutifully trying to save your life.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

So cute and sweet--love your bond with Luck! Don't you just love when they lie on you?

Tyler also rests on my ankle--and my shoulder--he perches himself on the top of the couch and put his chin on my shoulder!

Also, here is how I'm "forced" to work everyday. As you can see I've got a very small spot at the edge of the chair! Either this or on my lap--typically with one hand to work with as someone's head rests on the other!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Wait a minute....you are wearing shorts? Aren't you freezing? Lucky is probably dutifully trying to save your life.


Sylvia,

I actually prefer it cool than warm. Over 78 and I get really uncomfortable. When I am out, I always wear a suit or dress pants or suit with tie, sport coat or sweater. At home, I usually wear cargo shorts. Inside it is a balmy 72, outside less balmy 15. (yes it is .)5 degrees outside right now,) I only wear a coat outside if it is cold (below 30) or windy As they say "besides the cold never bothered me, anyway".


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

kd1212 said:


> So cute and sweet--love your bond with Luck! Don't you just love when they lie on you?
> 
> Tyler also rests on my ankle--and my shoulder--he perches himself on the top of the couch and put his chin on my shoulder!
> 
> Also, here is how I'm "forced" to work everyday. As you can see I've got a very small spot at the edge of the chair! Either this or on my lap--typically with one hand to work with as someone's head rests on the other!


How cute. Luck can jump down, but he rarely jumps up on furniture. I have stairs on the couch - he climbs the stairs, runs across the couch, and walks onto the footrest of my recliner, which aligns perfectly with couch. Funny thing is that is someone is on the couch, he just runs over their laps.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

wkomorow said:


> How cute. Luck can jump down, but he rarely jumps up on furniture. I have stairs on the couch - he climbs the stairs, runs across the couch, and walks onto the footrest of my recliner, which aligns perfectly with couch. Funny thing is that is someone is on the couch, he just runs over their laps.


That is funny! I used to have steps for Trevor he jumped but not much.
On the other hand, Tyler is a jumper--he flies all over the place. A real acrobat--I get so worried that he'll hurt himself, but the doctor said not to worry. He takes long flying leaps both up and down. He's a little madman. Oy!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Awww...so cute!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Walter your sitting down:aktion033: I hope you take this time to relax and not work all day
Matilda loves to lay on my ankle too, Maddie on my lap, I think they like being in control lol
Lucky your so cute. :wub:Are you babysitting daddy? I think you like sitting there so you won't miss out on something :innocent: you are such a handsome little man :wub: daddy takes such good care of you


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I think it's the "Daddy, don't move so much" look. He looks a bit disgusted because you are disturbing his beauty rest.
I agree with Sylvia.....what the heck are you doing in shorts :w00t:. At my place today there is a bitter cold wind making it feel like -20. Brrrrrr.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Luck you are adorable! Mine also like my ankles, lap, shoulder - pretty much just like to be on me! Sometimes I have all three on me - since they are maltese and poodle mixes - husband calls it covered in Poo! Lol


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Lou's Mom said:


> Luck you are adorable! Mine also like my ankles, lap, shoulder - pretty much just like to be on me! Sometimes I have all three on me - since they are maltese and poodle mixes - husband calls it covered in Poo! Lol


That is so cute.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

kd1212 said:


> So cute and sweet--love your bond with Luck! Don't you just love when they lie on you?
> 
> Tyler also rests on my ankle--and my shoulder--he perches himself on the top of the couch and put his chin on my shoulder!
> 
> *Also, here is how I'm "forced" to work everyday. As you can see I've got a very small spot at the edge of the chair! * Either this or on my lap--typically with one hand to work with as someone's head rests on the other!


Oh Kim. This is too funny. Must come with the Tylers. My legs start to lose circulation. I put Tyler on my side on the chair and he works his way back and then stretches his paws to push ME off the chair.:w00t:I don't realize it until my legs go numb.:blink: Here he is claiming victory. Walter you're just lucky you don't work at home. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Very cute! My Rose does that, too.:wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

We know who's boss in your house lol. guess that's nothing new for any of us.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Maglily said:


> We know who's boss in your house lol. guess that's nothing new for any of us.


There was never any doubt who is in charge


----------



## Nicolepoppy (Dec 22, 2014)

Too cute!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

I think Lucky wants his daddy to work from home! So cute. :wub:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

He knows if you have to get up you will have to move your feet first and....Gotcha...Can't get left behind! Smart Lucky


----------

